# Tiny turns 13 on Saturday!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tiny!! 13!! I'm so happy for you that you have reached this wonderful age with your health and energy intact! Please stay healthy and continue to be an inspiration for all senior goldens! You are so beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tiny, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART! 13 years old, that is wonderful.
I know what you mean, we often feel that way about Dylan, he is 12 and I quote my Grandmother "Every Morning I wake Up, It Is A Bonus Day" so every day he is with us is a BONUS!!!!!!!!
Have a good time at the dog show.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

*Happy Birthday TINY! * Love your sugar face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Tiny Girl is JUST BEAUTIFUL!! Have a very Happy Birthday, Tiny, and your Mom will be back and bring something VERY SPECIAL, for a very Special Girl!!!!

:--heart::--heart::banana::banana:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Tiny!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a great 13th birthday Tiny girl .. you look marvellous


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday you pretty girl. May you have many more!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl!

(I really like the pic of your two dogs and cat lined up on the sofa.)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet sugar frosted face! Happy B-Day!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Early birthday greetings to Tiny. She is my idea of a beautiful golden.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Tiny, you are such a pretty birthday girl! Your birthday is the day before Mojo's! You're almost birthday buddies!! 

Happy 13th Birthday!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tiny is lovely and it is so wonderful that she is doing so well. She has such a sweet face.:smooch::smooch::smooch: She looks so happy swimming with the stick.

I love the couch picture of her, Toby and Pawmer. Pawmer is a good looking cat. I love his little round face too.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

And of course Toby is his usual gorgeous self. Many hugs and kisses to Copper's alter-ego and our inspiration for a good spleenless life.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Every day we have with them is a bonus and with the seniors we hopefully stay aware of that. They do need extra attention and care, but they sure are wonderful.

I hope you do well at the shows and find Tiny something wonderful. You coming home will probably be the best present of all. Copper will wander around the living room and forget where I am. Then he sees me!!!!!!!! Euraka - life is good again and I haven't even gone anywhere.

Happy Birthday Tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Tiny girl!!! Wishing for many many more!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny,you such a beautiful girl..love the 1st pic


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday pretty Tiny! Even though your mommy is deserting you on your special day, your daddy will treat you really special I'm sure. (Just had to make you feel bad, Barb.)

Good luck in TN!

Give Tiny a kiss from her Auntie Mary.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny!! You are a beautiful girl. I hope you are spoiled and get lots of treats on your special day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tiny. I know your Mom will find you something extra special from the dog show and will share the picture with all of us. You are a beautiful girl and so special. I love the seniors. Something about her just reminds me so much of my Beau so please give her an extra little kiss on her nose from me. Have fun at the show.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINY!!!!!

I have seen so many pictures of Tito, not too many of Toby or Tiny. What a GORGEOUS crew you have! 

I am jealous of Tiny's b-day too! You know why. 

I hope Tiny has many many more!

Ann


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:--heart:Happy Birthday sweet, beautiful Tiny !! I adore your face too !!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a pretty senior girl you have. Happy 13th birthday! With the great shape she's in you will probably be planning her sweet sixteen in three more years! Let's hope so!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday come Saturday, Tiny Girl! 
She's quite the regal looking lady. I hope she spends the day being spoiled and then gets spoiled all over again when Mom gets home.

Ike sends birthday wishes too, he loves the older ladies.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Such a BEAUTIFUL girl!! Happy Birthday Tiny!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 13th, Miss Tiny! That is a wonderful age, and it's great that you still enjoy full mobility and joyful puppy wrestling Keep it up!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Tiny! What a very pretty girl you are! Winnie sends his Happy Birthdays, too. His favorites are the older, pretty, Golden girls!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

All of the girls here send birfday hugs and "sniffs" to Miss Tiny!

arty: :You_Rock_arty:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny girl! You are a beautiful girl. I know what you mean by appreciating every day with them when they are seniors. I am thankful everyday for my sweet girl too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I found her a really nice toy at the dog show today, and of course I will phone her tomorrow to wish her a happy birthday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

Tiny

Have a very Happy 13th Birthday, Sweetie!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful girl .Happy Birthday Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and today is the big day! Happy birthday to my Tiny Girl! A big 13 years old!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yippee!! It's Saturday early in the morning! Barkley woke me up extra early so I could be the first on GRF to wish Tiny and Happy 13th on her big day! So....

:drummer::drummer:HAPPY *13th *TINY from your friends and admirers here in Dallas! :drummer::drummer:We're going to celebrate your big day with an extra KONG! :yummy::yummy:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oops, should have known your Mom would beat me to it Tiny!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

happy birthday tiny. Eat cake, chase squirrels and be bad all day.... You deserve itbeth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Tiny Girl !:wave:arty:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday you pretty girl! I hope you get to do many, many fun things and have a great day.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I called her on the phone last night to wish her a happy birthday. She was unimpressed!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tiny...have a great day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I called her on the phone last night to wish her a happy birthday. She was unimpressed!


I'll bet she'll be impressed with her presents.
What a wonderful milestone and I am so happy she is doing so well. Give hre extra hugs and smooches from me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I called her on the phone last night to wish her a happy birthday. She was unimpressed!


Hubby and I have started Skyping one another when he's out of town on business. Poor Barkley doesn't see the screen (fading vision, bad hearing) so he isn't impressed, but Toby, well Mr. T goes Nuts! I get the biggest kick seeing him cock his head back and forth when his Dad is talking to him!

I hope Tiny has a great reunion with you when you get back home to her!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope Tiny had a Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thirteen is such an awesome age.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh, as much as I love puppies, there is something about that white mask that just pulls me in... Tiny is really beautiful, and how awesome is it that you celebrated her 13th?! Happy belated birthday, Tiny.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What did the darling girl get for her birthday?

I love her curly ears.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for the good wishes! I read them to Tiny. She was unimpressed and thought everyone should have sent treats instead 
I got her a pretty big "cuz" toy, because she's always been one to prefer latex toys to stuffed ones. She loves the way that they squeak. She seems to like it a lot, and has been carrying it around the house, or at least until one of the boys steals it from her. Poor girl, she just lets them take it.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Tiny.

My old Charlie (1) not the monster i have now was still walking 10 miles and the grand age of 13 years old but somehow and to this day we do not know how she got it and we were on holiday with her at the time and she took ill we rushed her back home to out vet but she had hepatitis and could not be saved.
And like Tiny just fish oil no other medication.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tiny so sorry I missed this thread, but it is not so bad as it just extends your special celebration another day!!  I promise nest year to not be so neglectful. 

Hoping you are still enjoying the perks of "Lucky 13"!!!


*Happy Birthday Tiny!!*

:smooch: :wavey: arty2: arty: :yipee: :dblthumb2 :You_Rock_ :banana: :rockon: :jamming: :woot2: :artydude​


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Tiny Girl!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks everyone for the good wishes! I read them to Tiny. She was unimpressed and thought everyone should have sent treats instead
> I got her a pretty big "cuz" toy, because she's always been one to prefer latex toys to stuffed ones. She loves the way that they squeak. She seems to like it a lot, and has been carrying it around the house, or at least until one of the boys steals it from her. Poor girl, she just lets them take it.


I shall not be so remiss next time Tiny.

Whup on those boys for taking your toy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

Tiny

You are a beautiful Golden Girl!!

Happy Birthday, girl, and put hose boys in their placed!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TINY!!! 

She looks great!


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

he looks amazing wow.


----------

